

How to get a tour of the Google headquarters? - trifu

I'm heading down to SFO in a few weeks for the startup school conference, and I've always wanted to tour the google facilities (mainly their kitchen). Besides knowing someone on the inside, does anyone else know how to get a tour? Has anyone had a tour of the place?<p>Maybe if a bunch of us round ourselves up and ask google really nicely, anyone think they'll do something special?
======
eshvk
Couple of ways:

1\. Ask a friend (Googler) to invite you as a guest, not sure how many people
can be really invited.

2\. Interview there.

